

Ember Testing Guide v2.0 - cavneb
http://emberjs.com/guides/testing/
Ember now has an extensive guide on integration and unit testing.
======
jinushaun
Just finished a big Ember project. Man, could've used this a month ago. The
documentation was previously basically nonexistent. I had to rely on
StackOverflow.

Overall, pretty thorough. I'm glad they included a section on runners. I wish
they would include a section on ajax, the run loop and asynchronous tests.
Wrapping code in Ember.run just to make tests work feel more like voodoo.

~~~
cavneb
We have a page that is being hammered out on ajax testing. It's just not quite
there yet:
[https://github.com/emberjs/website/blob/master/source/guides...](https://github.com/emberjs/website/blob/master/source/guides/testing/testing-
xhr.md)

------
cavneb
This was the combined efforts of (github users): \- cavneb \- mattjmorrison \-
stefanpenner \- jagthedrummer \- coderstash \- rjackson \- pixelhandler \-
kingpin2k \- JulianLevinston \- knomedia \- toranb

Great job everyone!

------
kingpin2k
W00t does this mean we actually have to start testing our code?

~~~
calgaryeng
meh - it is just Javascript. No need to test it.

/s

------
real_ate
This looks really awesome, i'm going to have to set away some time for this
now! Has the EmberConf talk on testing gone live yet?

~~~
iamstef
not yet, but keep a close watch ->
[http://confreaks.com/events/emberconf2014](http://confreaks.com/events/emberconf2014)

------
simonista
Lots of work has gone into making a sane testing story for ember, props to all
the people who have worked so hard on this!

------
ebryn
Great job everyone! Open source FTW.

------
mattjmorrison
Awesome stuff! Good job everybody!

